# Update 0x114A for the R15-500?



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey everyone;

My unit (R15-500) undated to SW version 0x114A earliy this morning in Los Angeles at 2:35AM PST (and emptied my live buffer in the process  ) 

I assume this is a correction for the previous rollout of the defective 0x113A.

Eveything looks good so far, but then again I just started playing with it. I noticed the instant replay appears to be fixed at least, "finally." Anyway, does anyone else have this update and can report possible bug fixes and/or improvments or Earl, do you wish to start an "issues tread" for this update?

HoTat2


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Does ox114a include the white GUI?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

braven said:


> Does ox114a include the white GUI?


Yes...

While I am confirming a few things, you can see what 0x114a contains, when it was introduced to the CE process....

(See the CE forum)


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the speedy reply.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

I have 0x114a but no white GUI for me


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

506PIR said:


> I have 0x114a but no white GUI for me


My bad...

0x114e has the White GUI... which is the current CE release.

Sorry about that.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My bad...
> 
> 0x114e has the White GUI... which is the current CE release.
> 
> Sorry about that.


No worries Earl. You have alot on your plate. Thanks for clearing it up though. I was a bit worried.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Will 114a overlap my 114e,causing me to lose the white GUI?.


----------



## rumbach (Aug 9, 2007)

I have had this for almost a week now and have had no problems with it.
The channel switching is somewhat faster, but still takes some time to switch.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Will 114a overlap my 114e,causing me to lose the white GUI?.


No it won't.


----------



## bhanks (Jun 8, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Hey everyone;
> 
> My unit (R15-500) undated to SW version 0x114A earliy this morning in Los Angeles at 2:35AM PST (and emptied my live buffer in the process  )
> 
> ...


Hey Hotat, pardon the dumb question, was there other updates prior to the
0x114A? The last one I received was 0X - 10FA., (R-15-500) which I received 1-10-07.
Seems like I have been missing out....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bhanks said:


> Hey Hotat, pardon the dumb question, was there other updates prior to the
> 0x114A? The last one I received was 0X - 10FA., (R-15-500) which I received 1-10-07.
> Seems like I have been missing out....


Software upgrades for the R15 are done in geographic regions. Not everyone gets an update at the same time. In the case of the last release, problems were encountered along the way, and they stopped the rollout. As a result, some people had a newer release than others.

10FA is still the current national release, I think.

Carl


----------



## bhanks (Jun 8, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Software upgrades for the R15 are done in geographic regions. Not everyone gets an update at the same time. In the case of the last release, problems were encountered along the way, and they stopped the rollout. As a result, some people had a newer release than others.
> 
> 10FA is still the current national release, I think.
> 
> Carl


Carl, thanks for the reply, thought I had just gotten lost. hmm, maybe I did


----------



## sack9 (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been on a lot of service calls lately for the R15-500 the boxes are searching for sat when the system is working fine in other rooms.. forced download does not do anything nor down arrow and record.... the sig matrix is funny also some transponders come in the 70's but are never on the same trans, when you retest the matrix... the signal meter after the matrix is just fine all trans are the the high 90's it has been going on since 114a rolled out.. as of today have ran into 20 different times.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

My R15-500 was updated here in AZ at 12:27AM today. I haven't tried the live buffer in Standby function, but temp is still C, no Guide/Filter option in Display setup, and no Exit button function from the Signal Meter screen.


----------

